# Pulling a Travel Trailer Long Distance?ne be easier?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I am looking to buy some retirement property in the southwest and my ideal is to haul a camper out there. But I have never done this and it is a very daunting prospect for me. Some advice says it's not that big a deal; others warn about sway issues and weighting the camper right, just plain driving, etc.
This wouldn't be an extremely large camper- probably no longer than 24 feet. Would a hi-lo one be easier?
Any tips welcome.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What is your tow vehicle?
Are you hauling your belongings too?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Are you planning on being a snowbird and towing it back and forth twice a year? Or, are you planning on buying one in NY, towing it to the SW, and parking it there permanently?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If you have the right tow vehicle and your trailer set up properly, you may be driving along and forget it is even back there.
The first time I ever pulled an RV, I bought a new 30' from the dealer in a large (almost a million people city). By the time we got done with the paperwork and hooked it up it was rush house and pouring down rain.
The first 30 minutes were a bit of white knuckle driving but as time passed over the two hour trip home, I relaxed.
I've driven all sorts of trailers from livestock, equipment, cargo, etc. Pulling a camper isn't any different.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://driving-tests.org/beginner-drivers/how-to-drive-with-a-trailer/


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

You want to make sure your tires are not dry-rotted, and cracked, or aged over 7 years (old tires tend to come apart on hot roads). You also want a weight distribution hitch that you can properly distribute some of the tongue weight onto both axles of your truck. Makes sure you put more weight towards the front of the trailer rather than the back.

Too much tongue weight will make your truck's steering dicey, but not enough tongue weight will make the trailer sway uncontrollably.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Repack the bearings, too. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

moonspinner said:


> I am looking to buy some retirement property in the southwest and my ideal is to haul a camper out there. But I have never done this and it is a very daunting prospect for me. Some advice says it's not that big a deal; others warn about sway issues and weighting the camper right, just plain driving, etc.
> This wouldn't be an extremely large camper- probably no longer than 24 feet. Would a hi-lo one be easier?
> Any tips welcome.


I recommend 5th wheel campers. I have owned both and the 5th wheel is by far the best when towing. I own one now and I almost never notice any sway when towing. I like the layouts better than a bumper pull too, they just feel bigger inside. Dido on checking the axle bearings too, those can make for a bad day real quick if not maintained.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You could always find what you want to buy where you live, but buy it from a local (to your property) dealer and have them deliver it or pick it up when you get there. Unless you plan on taking it back and forth.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

secondhandacres said:


> I recommend 5th wheel campers. I have owned both and the 5th wheel is by far the best when towing. I own one now and I almost never notice any sway when towing. I like the layouts better than a bumper pull too, they just feel bigger inside. Dido on checking the axle bearings too, those can make for a bad day real quick if not maintained.


agreed. If you have a pickup as a tow vehicle, 5th wheels are the best option for a tow behind.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes Lisa, I did consider the buy local idea (this will be a permanent move) but thought if I could buy in NY and pack up everything in it I could eliminate additional moving costs. But the purchasing out west would definitely be a better option to evade the driving issue.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since this is a permanent move, my advice is to buy a park model from a dealer in the location that you are moving to. Have an auction or estate sale to get rid of most of the stuff you own. Then, buy a used enclosed trailer to move the remaining stuff. Once you get to your new home, sell the enclosed trailer.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

moonspinner said:


> I am looking to buy some retirement property in the southwest and my ideal is to haul a camper out there. But I have never done this and it is a very daunting prospect for me. Some advice says it's not that big a deal; others warn about sway issues and weighting the camper right, just plain driving, etc.
> This wouldn't be an extremely large camper- probably no longer than 24 feet. Would a hi-lo one be easier?
> Any tips welcome.


My tip is to not leave a travel trailer parked in the Southwest. Within two weeks the mice and pack rats will have moved in. I lived in a fifth wheel in New Mexico for two years. You couldn't give me another one.


----------



## SaymonSax (7 mo ago)

Hmm, I’ve never traveled with a camper, but I think it may be interesting. I was traveling a lot, and I usually used these hacks how to travel for free; it may also be helpful for you. This will give you an opportunity to enjoy free stuff everywhere you go. I just love traveling and was so satisfied when I found these hacks. Now I spend a few dollars on a flight and can even get free accommodation for the night. I want everybody to know about such possibilities! I hope you’ve solved your problem


----------

